# s s Menastone 1955



## iant

I recently received a photocopy of part of a do***ent relating to the Menastone, on which my uncle served as engineer. The following comes from the do***ent and is a list of crew due to be paid an extra "Sunday at Sea", for lying at anchor waiting for a berth off Old Igarka (USSR) on Sunday 25th September 1955. The names may be of interest to anyone researching their Merchant Navy relatives.

***************
S F Sheasby, Master
W B Thomas, 1st Mate
A R Todd, 2nd Mate
J B Dunsmore, 3rd Mate
M K Smithson, Radio Op.
D I Davies, Bosun
J McQuarrie, Sailor
D Hallam, Sailor
E J Marshall, Sailor
J H Tomkins, Sailor
F Balchin, Sailor
J Yarr, Sailor
T Walsh, Sailor
R C Harper, Sailor
T P Gowling, Sailor
C W Hitchins, 1st Engineer
S A Daw, 2nd Engineer
P McInnes, 3rd Engineer
M Rodrigues, Donkeyman
L Carpenter, Donkeyman
J Garcia, Donkeyman
J P Kivell, Fireman
C J Hogan, Fireman
P Martin, Fireman
R S Jones, Steward
R A Walton, Asst. Steward
G Brown, Cook
G Thompson, Cater. Boy
F Walker, Cater. Boy
***************

Ian


----------



## slick

Ian,
I am reasonably sure that when I was in digs in Hull in 1958, the son in law, Ken Foster was the 2-3/E/O on the SS Menastone (Stone and Rolf ?), she was on UK/USSR trade.
Your aye,

slick


----------



## cncorbust

*ss menastone Igarka*

I see your message is dated back in 2010. Just started looking for pix of ss Menastone. I was on the Menastone in Igarka, I was the Radio Operator. The name on the list is close but should be M R Smithson not M K Smithson. I remember most of the deck officers and the engineers.

Mike


----------

